# Summer Sailstice Pool Party - San Francisco, CA [June 21st, 2014]



## Matt Derrick (Jun 7, 2014)

Just came across this on the blue anarchy mailing list, looks pretty cool! http://pirateduck.org
https://www.facebook.com/events/656040231124986/


----------



## Dameon (Jun 7, 2014)

Yup, they do it on a regular basis...last one had a motorized floating trampoline. Hoping to make that one, but outboard problems may stop me


----------



## Sebastian Ballard (Jun 8, 2014)

This looks like a great time. So paddling up in a cheap inflatable tube would qualify for acceptance?


----------



## Dameon (Jun 8, 2014)

Sebastian Ballard said:


> This looks like a great time. So paddling up in a cheap inflatable tube would qualify for acceptance?


Haha, quite possibly.


----------

